# Can I rent just 4 nights?



## Floridaski (Jul 21, 2015)

I normally rent full weeks via TUG or another time share web site.  We own Hyatt points and used to own 2 weeks at RCI.  Just got rid of the RCI weeks, had owned for 19 years and got great use of them - but really just had more then we could use.  It seemed like I was renting as much as trading and renting was really easier - so I am looking for some advice.

We have stayed at Old Key West, Saratoga, Boardwalk, and most recently Bonnet Creek.  We have stayed at of-site at Sheraton, Hilton and Marriott properties - all very nice, but really prefer on-site.

Our son is going off to College soon and we would love to piggy back a 4 night vacation onto a Swim meet in Orlando in July of 2016.  It would be a Sunday night check-in and my preferred unit is a one bedroom/2 bath Animal Kingdom unit. 

Disney experts - is this even possible via renting points or do I have to pay the big hungry Mouse?  

I love TUG and thank you so much for any help you can provide.  I am a planner and would like to try to start trying to figure this out.  They even already have the dates of the 2016 Speedo Southern Sectional July swim meet set - so I already know the date!  

We might be up in Orlando in March for another swim meet of course - but I thought July might be easier to rent then March?  Also he would have the school issue, even if it is Spring Break - he still has home work :annoyed:

Thanks again for any help on my thoughts!


----------



## ailin (Jul 22, 2015)

Sure, you can rent 4 nights.  DVC owners don't have to book full weeks.  I'm doing a 2 night rental with someone I found on the Rent/Trade section of Disboards (need to be logged in to see this section).  Mouseowners forum also has a Rent/Trade section.  Or you can pay a little more and go through one of the brokers.

AKV is pretty big, so I think you can probably book at 7 months.  It usually costs a little more to book at 11 months.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 22, 2015)

If possible try to book your piggy back unit from Sunday to Thursday when the points are cheaper but yes an owner can book as little as 1 night.  

AKV has lots of units and you will want a Kidani unit for the 2 bathrooms since Jambo house has only 1 bath in the 1 bedrooms.


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 22, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the help, we actually wanted to stay Sun - Thur so it will work perfect.  About how much should a point run?  I know Disney prices are much different then normal timeshare.  Does anybody know the range, I did find the point chart - the nights should run around 26 points per night.


----------



## presley (Jul 22, 2015)

Floridaski said:


> Does anybody know the range, I did find the point chart - the nights should run around 26 points per night.



Owners will rent for $11 - $15 per point. Brokers will charge a little more. You can look at the rent/trade board on mouseowners.com to see what most are asking for.


----------

